# Anybody familiar with" Noma" snow blower



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

I have seen some pictures. I also noticed that the parts interchange with a couple other makes. I am being offered a free one. Owner claims the engine blew. Mentioned is heavy also. 
I guess the price is right. Could always part it out??


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have the brand and model number of the Noma produced machine? I have an Estate 523 that was built by Noma before they were bought out by Murray, so if that is what your looking at getting I can provide some help. The Estates also came in 825, 828, and I think 1128 where the last two numbers are the bucket width and the first number(s) are the hp of the Tecumseh.

They were sold under other brand names, but I cannot think of any right now except for Murray. Decent machines, though and if you can repower with a HF special and not have to buy other things like scraper bars and skid shoes it might be worth the money and time.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Biketrax said:


> I have seen some pictures. I also noticed that the parts interchange with a couple other makes. I am being offered a free one. Owner claims the engine blew. Mentioned is heavy also.
> I guess the price is right. Could always part it out??


I believe they're just a Murray with a different decal. They may be MTD. Not sure who makes them but yes, there will be lots of interchangeable parts. Nomas have been around for at least 20 years. If it's free grab it. You can always toss one of those cheapo Habor '"fright" engines on it but before you do that it'd pay to go over the thing a little and make sure it's worth doing the work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its free, grab it, go through it and if everything checks out repower it with a predator motor. if the skids are bad it shouldn't be a problem to find new oem skids and you have the option of armor skids


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've got one. Murray built. 9 horsepower Tecumseh. 27" bucket. It will move lots of snow. And, it is heavy. I got a new carb online for about 25 dollars. It runs pretty well. If the motor ever dies and it's still moving snow, I will probably look into a Harbor Freight repower. For free, you can fell good about getting it going. Something like mine new is pretty close to $1,000.00.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Will Update as soon as I can. With specs*

Right now the weather has been brutal!! Last night it dropped to -15 below zero. Today only getting up to +15. SO I am in no rush. to haul the bear home. The donor has been really patient and generous, so I don't want to pester him with a bunch of questions. I do know its 18 years old, and the interchangeable parts were with murry, mtd etc.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Pythons37 said:


> I've got one. Murray built. 9 horsepower Tecumseh. 27" bucket. It will move lots of snow. And, it is heavy. I got a new carb online for about 25 dollars. It runs pretty well. If the motor ever dies and it's still moving snow, I will probably look into a Harbor Freight repower. For free, you can fell good about getting it going. Something like mine new is pretty close to $1,000.00.


I just picked up a 0927 2005 model...It's JD green and it's labelled Frontier. It has a blown 305cc intek OHV engine...Picked it up just to get the 16" tires off of it.

These look pretty nice though I've heard bad things about Murray. To me it compares to an Ariens compact 920000 series in frame size (9.5" wide), auger size(12"), and impeller size(12"-3), yet it has big boy bars and tires. It is also chain drive after the friction disk. It has a head light but no hand warmers. Remote deflector and crank chute. 
I'm probably going to drop down to 212 on the CC's for repower since this seems like a snow-tek sized attachment. Should still work fine.

The bucket looks identical to these Snappers they are trying to sell for $1450 (except it's Deere green)




They are using 205cc engines on these.

The Noma bucket is probably closer to this 205cc Murray they sell for $1300, but I'm pretty sure they are all Murray or "B&S outdoor power" now.





And here's the John Deere version I just picked up:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When it's free, grab it first and figure it out later.

Looking forward to some numbers off it and a few pictures


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, I concur, if it's free grab it and go.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I believe they're just a Murray with a different decal. They may be MTD. Not sure who makes them but yes, there will be lots of interchangeable parts. Nomas have been around for at least 20 years. If it's free grab it. You can always toss one of those cheapo Habor '"fright" engines on it but before you do that it'd pay to go over the thing a little and make sure it's worth doing the work.


I agree, Take it! It will be a fun project when the weather gets warmer. If it turns out the motor is trash and the machine a bucket of rust you can get scrap value at the metals recycler.

Some Noma's were sold as Craftsman. you will find out when you see it.

Just an FYI. If it was made by Murray, they went bankrupt back in 2005. B&S bought their brand name and still sell machines under the Murray brand.

However they will not support anything before 2005. The best they can offer is to go directly to a Murray dealer for parts help.

I know this because I was chasing down some parts on a Signature Brand machine that was made by Murray pre 2005.

Your best shot at spec'ing parts is through a shop that has been a Murray dealer before the bankruptcy. They will likely have the parts books. I did find an online source that helped me to spec out some items. They may have your model as well.

You can read my recent posts on it here and hopefully find an online parts diagram for your machine.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/44793-signature-snow-thrower.html


----------



## legalsnow (Feb 28, 2015)

My dad bought a Noma in 1992 that I now use. Except for belts, shoes and carb issues it really hasn't had a lot of problems. I added an impeller kit 2 seasons ago and it throws snow an easy 40 feet. Goes through stuff like a tank even when my neighbors newer blowers crash it still goes. 

I have a chain drive on mine. If engine ever goes I will likely repower it. Only part i actually dislike is the plastic chute. I may replace it with a metal one, then again its a plastic chute that hasn't needed any replacement/repair in the 23 years its been in use.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had an MTD with a plastic chute. I was coming from an old Simplicity with metal. 

The plastic chute struck me as cheap at first, and was really loud when throwing icy chunks. But I realized it seemed to work fine, it never rusted, and the snow didn't stick to it (unlike the rusty chute on the Simplicity). So maybe there's something to be said for them after all.


----------

